# AAAAAAH! Excitement (and picture) overload



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

(figured this was the most uh...relevant forum)

guys, guys, guys! so we just got some new property in TX! wooooooh so excited!

76 acre spread
2 bed/1 bath house 
20 acre hay field
cattle chute/alley/working pens already built
2 stock tanks (one is HUGE and deep.....big enough for some fishing hahahaha)

also the guy who owned it before was going to raise Emu's (hermehgerd) and he has this SUPER nice setup for them.

its 6 1/2ish acre pens all connected (with inner gate and cover) to a 2ish acre center area.

and the best part is....they ALL have automatic waterers!


50(ish) acres of range


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yayyy!!! When can I move in ??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that looks like good quality land. will it be really dry in the summer? but the pond is year round?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations, looks very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

more land























the big tank















the little tank















the entrance








the house


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the selling point for my bro-in-law...it has a windmill hahahha









tool shed near the cattle pens








corral






















the alley/chute








the emu pens








and just a representation of the emu pens


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks all!

tiny, yes it does get pretty dry around July but from what they said the big tank has plenty of water year round and the little tank has only dried up once in the last ten years so our stock will be in good shape haha....but yeah looks MUCH better when its green lol


and all of yall are welcome to come play! haha but not before me ;P i don't get to see it till this christmas


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I am glad you got it, looks like a nice spread.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So uh I can board there next year right? Hahaha kidding it looks amazing I hope one day I can afford something like that .


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a thought but you know what you have room for now: Linky


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh god i know! haha but i cant till i get back to the mainland next year lol


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> oh god i know! haha but i cant till i get back to the mainland next year lol


Well at least you are a short timer.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

meh. not short enough....army isn't what it used to be hahahaha



anywho! all right peeps. its time to think of a Name/brand for said new spread haha.

bro-in-law said Castle-Thomas ranch...but that's just like the town name how people refer to us.

Mom wanted Halo 2....but i told her that's a video game. 

my dad wanted Triple H (horses hounds and hay)...but im not naming my ranch after some guy with long hair that wears spandex. 

so throw out your ideas!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> meh. not short enough....army isn't what it used to be hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** naming it Halo 2 would be so hilarious... lordy

Castle Thomas sounds very formal.. Castle T Ranch sounds pretty neat. Or Halo C Thomas Ranch.

Triple H is okay I guess.. but it needs to be something all of you will be proud to tell people about!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha then someday Cosplay people would hear about the place called "halo 2" and then id end up with costumed halo players shotting my cows with paint ball guns! lol

i tried to convince my mom we should do the Lazy Iron brand since Josie already has it bahaha but she doesn't want "lazy" in it....so picky

my BIL said just call it the CT and have that as the brand....then Katie was like "well then people would just call us the Seedy ranch and that sounds dumb"

my niece wants "Rainbow Ponies" (4 year old logic)


theres WAAAAAY too many chiefs in this discussion lol.


----------



## hobrientx (Nov 21, 2013)

Were at in texas is this land?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hermehgerd!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!
I love, love, love welded pipe fencing, too. Kinda jelly...


----------

